# Church of Illumination



## mewtini (Aug 29, 2013)

This is HORRIBLE.

No one here's gonna like this site.

Have fun!


----------



## Butterfree (Aug 29, 2013)

Parody. The "10 Reasons God Prefers Men Over Women" page says God claims to be "mail". The "Abortion Is Worse Then Rape" argues this by saying God raped Mary so it must be okay. Also:



> They murder millions all in the name of there lord “Science” including:
> monkeys, animals, mice, humans, and african americans.


It's actually pretty funny, but not very convincing.


----------



## I liek Squirtles (Aug 29, 2013)

Wow.

Really? This just looks like a big fat troll site... 'Justin Bieber Causes Gayness'? You have _got_ to be kidding me...


----------



## mewtini (Aug 30, 2013)

See, the thing is that I saw it and thought that it must be a Landover Baptist kinda thing.

But there's actually a Church of Illumination in Quakertown. Not totally sure if it coincidental.

I read it when I feel sad. It never fails to get a good laugh out of me, ahaha.


----------



## kyeugh (Aug 30, 2013)

Seems triggering enough, but what the hecky is that timer?


----------



## Momo(th) (Aug 30, 2013)

Qvalador said:


> Seems triggering enough, but what the hecky is that timer?


It's counting down to 9/11.


----------



## Phantom (Aug 30, 2013)

The comments on all these pages are better than the pages themselves. It's so obvious it's a parody site, but the people that take it seriously are pretty funny.


----------

